# Nexalin Therapy



## bruno2006

I was wondering if anyone has heard of or knows someone who has tried Nexalin Therapy. It is fairly new, and it is Trans-cranial Electric Stimulation. Apparently it is FDA approved, has a high success rate for anxiety and depression, and is more affordable than TMS. I have read about it, and it seems like a promising treatment.

Anyways, I am considering giving it a try (if I can afford it) as an alternative to antidepressants because over the years the side effects of antidepressants got too bad and totally changed me.


----------



## jon 29 uk

hi . i would be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## bruno2006

Yea I have an appointment with the psychologist who does it. Also fisher wallace has an electrical device for anxiety and depression and I read some good and bad things about it. I think both of these originate from ECT. I would like to to TMS but its sooooo darn expensive. Nexalin is about 3000-3500usd.


----------



## bruno2006

For all those interested in alternative therapies, I will start nexalin therapy tomorrow and can provide information on it bc there is none out there (well I can't find any anecdotal evidence in English but found some in German. It is used more in Germany and think Germany and Russia were the first to approve it and use it).


----------



## ADC

bruno2006 - Did you try the Nexalin therapy? Was it worth it? What did you get out of it? I have been seriously considering it for a few months now but I am having trouble finding information about it... and certainly not many personal experience account other than little tidbits - quotes on websites that are selling or promoting it.


----------



## bruno2006

ADC said:


> bruno2006 - Did you try the Nexalin therapy? Was it worth it? What did you get out of it? I have been seriously considering it for a few months now but I am having trouble finding information about it... and certainly not many personal experience account other than little tidbits - quotes on websites that are selling or promoting it.


Hello,

I am still currently doing this therapy. The original plan was to do three weeks (15 sessions) of it but I am doing some additional sessions at no cost because things have been up and down for me. The reason things are up and down is because I came off antidepressants and the withdrawal was making me have some bad days. If you are like me and want to get off drugs, then this is a good way. The nexalin balances the brain chemistry and once you are off the drugs and stable, you can begin looking for root causes of the problem or treating your challenges with alternative means.

With that said, I cannot give a definite yes or no on recommending it. When I started I was on antidepressants and felt great after only the second session ( I was on 20mg of celexa and was feeling bad on a regular basis and wanted to find an alternative to raising the dose). I then went off the drugs a few days later and so I began dealing with the side effects of withdrawal. I know one clinic that uses nexalin in conjunction with medications and so one may get better results like this, but I simply could not handle the antidepressant side effects any longer. At least now, I am sort of where I was before the antidepressants. The nexalin sort of balances things out in the brain. I have been off the drugs for almost a month and can honestly say that I am at least stable.

So are you taking antidepressants or other drugs? If you are not, then your results may be different from mine. I still have about four more sessions left so I should be able to say for sure once I am done whether I would recommend it or not. Also, I think we need to take into consideration how long the benefits last, so perhaps you may want to wait and see how well I do. In the studies they did, the benefits were pretty long lasting, like 6 months or so and some a year or longer. Keep in mind that there are many causes of anxiety/depression so that may be why the length of time of the benefits vary.

It is severely overpriced in my opinion, and this is another reason why I cannot say I am not sure I would recommend it. If it was cheaper and more sessions guaranteed then I would definitively recommend it in conjunction to psychotherapy. Do you have insurance? Your insurance may cover it. If that is the case, then go for it. I do not have insurance and had to use all the money I saved up. One good thing about the therapy is that once you go through the program you pay for, you are able to get "booster" sessions for cheap and if the clinic is nice enough, they may throw that in there for free. So its great to know that if it helps you, you will never have to pay for the full price again.

So where are you located? Did you already find a clinic that offers it there? Also, what kind of issues are you dealing with? I can tell you that if you have severe anxiety then this will help level things out. My anxiety level is very low considering the fact that I am on NO medications. But, I am also taking some nutrients so that could also be why I have almost no anxiety.


----------



## jonny neurotic

This sounds awesome. I wonder if the technology could be developed into something you could use yourslef at home. That would be cool. A little headset that you put on for a while in the morning or evening or something like that. I doubt I'd be able to get this any time soon. I am in the UK and have to use the NHS cos I can't afford to go private...


----------



## bruno2006

Check out the fisher wallace device. Its somewhat similar and in the EU u don't need a prescription like here. Fisher wallace is cranial electrical stimulation. Similar but not as effective as transcranial.


----------



## MSdepression

*Nexalin relief*

I suffer mainly from depression which manifested into anxiety and social anxiety. After many years of medications I was desperate for something else no matter what the cost. I just finished two weeks of Nexalin treatment and it was amazing because I felt better starting day 1. Two weeks later I am more engaged with friends and family and I highly recommmend this treatment. I did research in Fisher Wallace and while it may be convenient, however in US you do need doctors approval to order, I dont think this treatment should be done at home. You need the security of a doctors office or facility. I hope Nexalin has changed but life, still need to see but I do feel a sense of levity or hopefulness I have not experienced for many years. To give some context on the extent of my situation, my anxiety lead me to quit a job after 8 years and my depression resulted in 2 attempted suicides. There us help and while I believe in medications and will contiinue to take my antidepression, Nexalin has given me relief I could never experience from drugs.


----------



## JennyJon

*Experience with Nexalin*

I had Nexalin therapy and thought it was amazing. The first treatment was 1x day for 5 days, then two days off, then again 1x day for 5 days. With this treatment, I felt I had agency in my life, stopped craving sugar, and was able to get off of antidepressants.

I had a follow up treatment a few months later which was 1x week for 3 weeks. At the end of that I was truly happy and calm. Never in my life did I think I could feel like that. AMAZING!

Two significant downsides: the results after the follow-up treatment only lasted 3 months; it is very expensive. My therapist said she has to pay Nexalin a lot of money to use their machine, thus the high price.

I can't afford Nexalin sessions anymore, so after a lot of research, I recently bought the ActivaDose II tDCS machine. Nexalin is CES not tDCS, so it is a different technology.

I've only recently started using the ActivaDose II so I can't compare yet, but my hunch is it isn't quite the miracle that Nexalin was for me.


----------

